# Rwanda Potato Defect



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

6 shots into a bag of lovely Rwandan beans and bam! - Potato defect.

I've only ever come across this 5 or 6 times (except for known defect cuppings that have been held) and nothing prepares you for the surprise when it hits out of the blue.

Sometimes there's a single bean carrying this, other times you can get the effect multiple times in a bag.

Luckily I've got some alternative beans in to use.

How many have come across this before?

Have you persevered with the rest of the bag (enjoying the shots without defect)?

I'll have a few more shots over the next week and see if it occurs again.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

No, I haven't! I had to Google it actually. It sounds horrible!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes I've had this a couple of times. If anyone is wondering whether they have or haven't then safe to say you haven't because you will be very sure when you get one - very strong and unmistakable smell and taste of raw potato.

In one case it was just one drink from the bag, in the other case it seemed to hang around in the whole bag


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's also very important to note that this is not a roasting defect - it is inherent in the green bean.

Therefore, any requests to name the roaster will not be replied to (as I've had a couple via PM)

It can happen to any Rwandan - but don't let that stop you buying as it is very rare to find this.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've just picked up another kilo of Rwandan from my local, fingers crossed it's all ok. Never heard of potato defect before lol


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Bought a half kilo of a Rwandan from a more than reputable roaster, suffered the defect 2 times randomly from the same bag, threw the bag out and contacted the roaster who was more than happy to send me another half kilo of whatever else I wanted, I went for the same Rwandan as I knew this is a very rare defect and I enjoyed the replacement bag thoroughly.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Never in a bag but I've been in shops where they've redone the brew because of it. They let me try it. Notes of funky raw potato bleurgh.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Never had it as of yet, although I do have some Rwandan lurking in my cupboard...

I guess it's the same as rotten eggs... Never had one, until one day I was holding an egg ready to break into a few more - when I had a thought.. 'I've never had a rotten egg..'

Got a cup out as I was worried by then thinking about it, cracked it and bleugh!!!!! Rotten to the core...









Amazing how your appetite suddenly vanishes..


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I see it a bit when cupping type samples or occasionally on pre-shipment samples. First three cups of same coffee delicious, 86-87 points worthy then bleugh, someone left a potato in the fourth cup, fifth cup fine! It's always a bummer when the coffee is delicious otherwise


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

I had never heard of it until my most recent purchase, when looking to by my next bag of beans the potato defect was highlighted. It didn't put me off buying it. I was just advised to poor any potato tasting coffe away and pull a fresh shot.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

North Star wrote a bit about it in their blog

https://www.northstarroast.com/dont-spud-up/


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

Its only ever one bean at a time, but its very persistent asa smell.

At the shop we keep a tupperware handy whennrunning Rwandan coffees, if we smell a potato when we grind the coffee, the dose and another one to ckear the chute go into the RST (Rwandan Spud Tub).

This way the smell Is sealed away and it stops you from chucking perfectly good shots.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No further instances from this bag - and it's such a great bean (from a really interesting region)

I'm glad that sometimes there's a defect - it makes you really appreciate what we take for granted- that is great tasting coffee.


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, had it a few years back when a roaster noticed it in a sack but affecting a small percentage of beans in an otherwise superb crop, so they pre-warned it might appear. It was indeed great coffee and I only tasted it in a couple or so of cups. Interesting experience.


----------

